# Byl jsem se koupat



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Četl jsem větu "Byl jsem se koupat", která mě splete. Jaký je rozdíl mezi "Byl jsem se koupat" i "Koupal jsem se"? Nechápu, co znamená "být + infinitiv slovesa"? Vysvětlete, prosím, děkuji!


----------



## francisgranada

Příklady pro ilustraci:

- Kde jsi byl?
- Byl jsem se koupat.

- Co jsi dělal?
- Koupal jsem se.

"Byl (jsem, jsi ...) + infinitive" mostly expresses the idea that one was/has been away, in some other place, etc. where he was doing something (expressed by the infinive of the verb). The question _Kde jsi byl?_ in my example is for illustration, not necessary for using this kind of construction.


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, Francisgranado. Chápal jsem


----------



## francisgranada

Prosím . Allow me a little correction: instead of_ Chápal jsem _you should say _Pochopil jsem_ in this situation. (_Chápal jsem_ suggests that you understood it rather _before _and _not after _having read the post).


----------



## Odriski

francisgranada said:


> Prosím . Allow me a little correction: instead of_ Chápal jsem _you should say _Pochopil jsem_ in this situation. (_Chápal jsem_ suggests that you understood it _before _and _not after _having read the post).



Ano, děkuji, pravě jsem hledal "chápat" ve slovniku a zjistil jsem, že "chápat" je ned.


----------

